# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Prelievi soci in contanti

## Baldoria

Buongiorno a tutti... 
vi pongo il mio quesito: un socio di una snc può prelevare 500  in contati al mese?? per un totale di 6.000? 
O il limite è di 999,99 annui? 
Grazie

----------


## iam

> Buongiorno a tutti... 
> vi pongo il mio quesito: un socio di una snc può prelevare 500  in contati al mese?? per un totale di 6.000? 
> O il limite è di 999,99 annui? 
> Grazie

  se il socio è anche amministratore può prelevare tutto quello che vuole senza limiti, altrimenti bisogna vedere a che titolo preleva

----------


## shailendra

> se il socio è anche amministratore può prelevare tutto quello che vuole senza limiti, altrimenti bisogna vedere a che titolo preleva

  Come senza limiti.... il limite per i contanti è di 1000 uro, ma si riferisce a ogni singola operazione, non c'è un limite annuale

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Come senza limiti.... il limite per i contanti è di 1000 uro, ma si riferisce a ogni singola operazione, non c'è un limite annuale

  L'osservazione di IAM appare corretta anche alla luce dei chiarimenti dell'Agenzia delle Entrate e delle indicazioni ABI alla proprie consociate.  
L'ABI ha avuto modo di chiarire che le regole sulla limitazione dell'uso del contante non si applicano ai versamenti e ai prelievi. E ciò perchè:  
1) l'intervento dell'intermediario rende l'operazione perfettamente tracciata; 
2) il prelievo come nel caso oggetto del post non realizza un trasferimento tra soggetti diversi, la società titolare del conto e amministratore, in quanto l'amministratore è organo funzionale della società, per cui non vi sarebbe alcun trasferimento tra soggetti diversi, violativo della legge sull'uso del contante.

----------


## giuseppe7782

> Buongiorno a tutti... 
> vi pongo il mio quesito: un socio di una snc può prelevare 500  in contati al mese?? per un totale di 6.000? 
> O il limite è di 999,99 annui? 
> Grazie

  non c'e limite sui prelevamenti.. ci mancherebbe se i soldi ci sono non vedo il motivo di non prelevare..

----------


## shailendra

> L'osservazione di IAM appare corretta anche alla luce dei chiarimenti dell'Agenzia delle Entrate e delle indicazioni ABI alla proprie consociate.  
> L'ABI ha avuto modo di chiarire che le regole sulla limitazione dell'uso del contante non si applicano ai versamenti e ai prelievi. E ciò perchè:  
> 1) l'intervento dell'intermediario rende l'operazione perfettamente tracciata; 
> 2) il prelievo come nel caso oggetto del post non realizza un trasferimento tra soggetti diversi, la società titolare del conto e amministratore, in quanto l'amministratore è organo funzionale della società, per cui non vi sarebbe alcun trasferimento tra soggetti diversi, violativo della legge sull'uso del contante.

  Secondo me la domanda si riferiva al tipico caso di un socio che preleva in conto utili dei fondi dal c/c della società....non certo di amministratore che prelieva per la cassa della società. Tipica operazione delle piccole società di persona contabilizzata come "prelievo soci in c/utili" a Banca. Ora, un prelievo di questo tipo secondo me è soggetto alla limitazione dell'uso dei contanti di 1000 uro.

----------


## iam

> Secondo me la domanda si riferiva al tipico caso di un socio che preleva in conto utili dei fondi dal c/c della società....non certo di amministratore che prelieva per la cassa della società. Tipica operazione delle piccole società di persona contabilizzata come "prelievo soci in c/utili" a Banca. Ora, un prelievo di questo tipo secondo me è soggetto alla limitazione dell'uso dei contanti di 1000 €uro.

  un socio che non è amministratore può liberamente prelevare dal c/c??  :Confused:  
La distribuzione di utili da parte della società è soggetta al limite in quanto effettuata tra soggetti giuridici differenti. 
Il prelevamento di un socio amministratore non è soggetto al limite (anche se effettuato in c/utili) ed il perchè lo ha egregiamente esposto il Dott. Larocca.

----------


## shailendra

> un socio che non è amministratore può liberamente prelevare dal c/c??  
> La distribuzione di utili da parte della società è soggetta al limite in quanto effettuata tra soggetti giuridici differenti. 
> Il prelevamento di un socio amministratore non è soggetto al limite (anche se effettuato in c/utili) ed il perchè lo ha egregiamente esposto il Dott. Larocca.

  i soci, nelle società di persone, sono normalmente anche amministratori. Quando prelevano dei contanti dalla banca della società, lo possono fare:
1) come amministratori per rimpinguare la cassa della società
2) come soci per prelievo in c/utili
Nel primo caso secondo me non si è soggetti alla limitazione dei 1000 uro, nel secondo caso si. Forse stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa, ma non riusciamo a capirci :Smile:

----------


## iam

> ...non certo di amministratore che prelieva per la cassa della società.

   

> i soci, nelle società di persone, sono normalmente anche amministratori. Quando prelevano dei contanti dalla banca della società, lo possono fare:
> 1) come amministratori per rimpinguare la cassa della società
> 2) come soci per prelievo in c/utili
> Nel primo caso secondo me non si è soggetti alla limitazione dei 1000 uro, nel secondo caso si. Forse stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa, ma non riusciamo a capirci

  No, non credo che stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa, perchè io sostengo che in tutti e due i casi da te prospettati non ci siano limitazioni, mentre tu fai un distinguo.

----------


## Baldoria

Volevo dire il prelievo fatto come anticipazione dell'utile, non un prelievo per le casse della società. 
Chiramente intendo il socio amministratore, ma nelle Snc nella maggiornanza dei casi i soci sono tutti ammninistratori. 
Infine secondo me bisogna distingure due casi: 
il prelivo soci fatto dal c/c e secondo me in questo caso non ci sono limitazione come anche chiarito dall'ABI; 
il prelievo soci fatto direttamente dalla cassa della società, senza passare per la banca (caso tipico di una snc familiare, dove settimanalmente vengono prelevati 200 euro). 
Il mio dubbio è il secondo. 
Grazie a tutti per le risposte

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Volevo dire il prelievo fatto come anticipazione dell'utile, non un prelievo per le casse della società. 
> Chiramente intendo il socio amministratore, ma nelle Snc nella maggiornanza dei casi i soci sono tutti ammninistratori. 
> Infine secondo me bisogna distingure due casi: 
> il prelivo soci fatto dal c/c e secondo me in questo caso non ci sono limitazione come anche chiarito dall'ABI; 
> il prelievo soci fatto direttamente dalla cassa della società, senza passare per la banca (caso tipico di una snc familiare, dove settimanalmente vengono prelevati 200 euro). 
> Il mio dubbio è il secondo. 
> Grazie a tutti per le risposte

  I prelievi sotto soglia dalla cassa della società sono ammessi. Il problema non sempre facilmente risolvibile, è stabilire se i tanti prelievi sotto soglia effettuati dalla cassa della società, sono tra loro collegati. Nel caso in cui siano collegati il prelievo frazionato è elusivo e viola la norma sulla limitazione dell'uso del contante. 
Nel caso specifico del prelievo per spese personali sotto soglia, poichè ogni spesa è un operazione assestante e rispetto a ciascuna di esse che occorre dotarsi dei mezzi di prova. Quali ? Ce lo spieghi il Ministero delle Finanze e lo spieghi agli italiani, perchè non è chiaro come io possa documentare i prelievi per spese personali. 
Non credo che dobbiamo tenere una seconda contabilità per dimostrare: quanta mortadella abbiamo comprato dal pizzicagnolo conservando gli scontrini, con la speranza di non avere figli affetti da "verme solitario" o ancora conservando i biglietti del night club (senza lap dance per non avere problemi con il coniuge) o ancora conservando e protocollando tutti i "gratta e vinci" scrostati inutilmente e privi di somma vincente.

----------


## revisor

> i soci, nelle società di persone, sono normalmente anche amministratori....

  ..nelle s.n.c.. sì,..ma in una s.a.s. no

----------


## Baldoria

Grazie Enrico. Io la penso come lei. 
Come faccio a dire ai miei clienti che possono prelevare dalla cassa contanti della società fino ad un massimo di 999,99 per le loro spese personali?? 
magari una Snc formata da marito e moglie con 2 figli che vanno ancora a scuola?? 
Chiaramente tutti questi prelievi sono necessari per "vivere" e non nascondono niente di elusivo, altrimenti sarei il primo a vietare ai miei clienti certe operazioni. 
Grazie

----------


## shailendra

> Volevo dire il prelievo fatto come anticipazione dell'utile, non un prelievo per le casse della società. 
> Chiramente intendo il socio amministratore, ma nelle Snc nella maggiornanza dei casi i soci sono tutti ammninistratori. 
> Infine secondo me bisogna distingure due casi: 
> il prelivo soci fatto dal c/c e secondo me in questo caso non ci sono limitazione come anche chiarito dall'ABI; 
> il prelievo soci fatto direttamente dalla cassa della società, senza passare per la banca (caso tipico di una snc familiare, dove settimanalmente vengono prelevati 200 euro). 
> Il mio dubbio è il secondo. 
> Grazie a tutti per le risposte

  Quindi io, socio di una snc, posso ancora prelevare dal c/c della ditta, in conto utili, ad esemio 3 mila uro in contanti e poi metterli sul mio conto personale? In altre discussione fatte sull'argomento mi sembrava che si era detto di no, io infatti ho cambiato sistema e adessso io e il mio socio preleviamo solo con bonifici o assegni.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

No, non è stato detto questo e si parlava mi sembra di importi intra-soglia, non di importi di 3.000 Euro che sono oltretutto oltre soglia. 
Quello che sosteniamo io e l'amico IAM è che il passaggio dalla banca alla cassa della società non soffre di limiti quantitativi, essendo operazione tracciata per definizione, così come ammette l'ABI stessa. 
Gli amministratori possono prelevare in contanti e tenere nella cassaforte della società qualunque importo tenendo conto dei pagamenti che devono eseguire.  
E' il passaggio successivo dalla cassa societaria a terzi - compreso i soci - che deve osservare i limiti all'uso del contante. Se devo pagare lo stipendio dei miei venti dipendenti dove la retribuzione netta, per ciascuno di essi, non supera 999,99, non vedo violazione della normativa sull'uso del contante, se pago la singola busta paga in contanti. 
A me sembra così.

----------


## LANNA

Quando sembra di aver capito ecco che arrivano altri dubbi, vorrei avere conferma, e una risposta: 
1) socio amministratore di s.n.c. può prelevare dal c/c della società qualsiasi importo, sia per i propri utili sia per le spese, entro il limite del contante, della sociatà; 
2) socio non amministratore della s.n.c. può prelevare contanti dalla banca per il proprio utile entro  il limite del contante o anche di più??

----------


## shailendra

> No, non è stato detto questo e si parlava mi sembra di importi intra-soglia, non di importi di 3.000 Euro che sono oltretutto oltre soglia. 
> Quello che sosteniamo io e l'amico IAM è che il passaggio dalla banca alla cassa della società non soffre di limiti quantitativi, essendo operazione tracciata per definizione, così come ammette l'ABI stessa. 
> Gli possono amministratori possono prelevare in contanti e tenere nella cassaforte della società qualunque importo tenendo conto dei pagamenti che devono eseguire.  
> E' il passaggio successivo dalla cassa societaria a terzi - compreso i soci - che deve osservare i limiti all'uso del contante. Se devo pagare lo stipendio dei miei venti dipendenti dove la retribuzione netta, per ciascuno di essi, non supera 999,99, non vedo violazione della normativa sull'uso del contante, se pago la singola busta paga in contanti. 
> A me sembra così.

  No, IAM mi ha risposto che secondo lui in entrambi i casi non si fa riferimento al limite dei 1000 uro. Il passaggio da banca a cassa nessuno lo mette in discussione. E' il passa da banca a "prelievo soci c/utili" il punto in discussione, che non è chiaro se, siccome una parte in causa è ancora la banca, si sia esclusi dalla limitazione del contante o no. Secondo me si è soggetti alla limitazione, secondo IAM no, io non ci capisco più niente.

----------


## Niccolò

> Quando sembra di aver capito ecco che arrivano altri dubbi, vorrei avere conferma, e una risposta: 
> 1) socio amministratore di s.n.c. può prelevare dal c/c della società qualsiasi importo, sia per i propri utili sia per le spese, entro il limite del contante, della sociatà; 
> 2) socio non amministratore della s.n.c. può prelevare contanti dalla banca per il proprio utile entro  il limite del contante o anche di più??

  1) per me no. L'amministratore preleva denaro che finisce in cassa, a quel punto diventa un'operazione cassa a X che è soggetta alla normativa del caso (anche se, avere un'opinione diversa da Iam non mi fa stare tranquillo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) 
2) qui il no è più sicuro, a prescindere dall'importo. L'amministratore non socio non ritengo possa compiere movimenti finanziari, in quanto si tratta di operazioni non di sua competenza.

----------


## LANNA

> .... io non ci capisco più niente.

   Neanche io    QUOTO!!!

----------


## LANNA

> 1) per me no. L'amministratore preleva denaro che finisce in cassa, a quel punto diventa un'operazione cassa a X che è soggetta alla normativa del caso (anche se, avere un'opinione diversa da Iam non mi fa stare tranquillo ) 
> 2) qui il no è più sicuro, a prescindere dall'importo. *L'amministratore non socio* non ritengo possa compiere movimenti finanziari, in quanto si tratta di operazioni non di sua competenza.

  il socio non amministratore forse? già sono confusa di mio  :Confused:

----------


## Niccolò

> il socio non amministratore forse? già sono confusa di mio

  Hai ragione... è colpa dell'influenza  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Il prelievo dalla banca con destinazione cassa (cioè i soldi prelevati dalla banca finiscono nella cassaforte della società), non può soffrire di limitazione alcuna perchè è movimento tracciato e l'ABI l'ha confermato. Il secondo passaggio dalla cassa ai terzi (compresi i soci) è sottoposto ai limiti di uso del contante. Il socio non amministratore,a meno che non abbia una delega specifica, non può prelevare dalla banca, perchè non esercita funzioni amministrative. 
Se l'amministratore preleva denaro dalla banca per pagare i propri utili, l'operazione è bancaria (tant'è che registrazione Socio X c/prelevamenti a Banca c/c) e di conseguenza essendo operazione tracciata non viola la normativa antiriciclaggio. Se invece, la contabile bancaria reca prelievo in contanti e quindi destinazione cassa e il successivo prelievo, per quanto detto prima, è sottoposto alle limitazioni sull'uso del contante.

----------


## LANNA

> Il prelievo dalla banca con destinazione cassa (cioè i soldi prelevati dalla banca finiscono nella cassaforte della società), non può soffrire di limitazione alcuna perchè è movimento tracciato e l'ABI l'ha confermato. Il secondo passaggio dalla cassa ai terzi (compresi i soci) è sottoposto ai limiti di uso del contante. Il socio non amministratore,a meno che non abbia una delega specifica, non può prelevare dalla banca, perchè non esercita funzioni amministrative. 
> Se l'amministratore preleva denaro dalla banca per pagare i propri utili, l'operazione è bancaria (tant'è che registrazione Socio X c/prelevamenti a Banca c/c) e di conseguenza essendo operazione tracciata non viola la normativa antiriciclaggio. Se invece, la contabile bancaria reca prelievo in contanti e quindi destinazione cassa e il successivo prelievo, per quanto detto prima, è sottoposto alle limitazioni sull'uso del contante.

  A volte è difficile identificare la destinazione del prelievo, a meno che il socio non dica a che titolo ha prelevato. Sull'estratto conto della bance c'è scritto solo " prelievo sportello", quindi si tratta di contanti prelevati, se questi contanti finiscono in cassa i successivi pagamenti devono essere entro il limite del contante, se invece questi soldi vanno direttamente sul conto del socio (amministratore o non amministratore con delega a prelevare dalla banca) o nella "cassa personale" della famiglia del socio, si può sempre considerare "prelievo di utili a banca"?

----------


## Niccolò

> ....Se l'amministratore preleva denaro dalla banca per pagare i propri utili, l'operazione è bancaria (tant'è che registrazione Socio X c/prelevamenti a Banca c/c) e di conseguenza essendo operazione tracciata non viola la normativa antiriciclaggio. Se invece, la contabile bancaria reca prelievo in contanti e quindi destinazione cassa e il successivo prelievo, per quanto detto prima, è sottoposto alle limitazioni sull'uso del contante.

  Ciao Enrico,
secondo me la registrazione "Socio X c/prelevamenti a Banca c/c" è tale solo se è pacifico che il socio sta prelevando denaro dalla banca, e non l'amministratore. 
Anche la contabile bancaria la ritengo poco significativa (perchè non ci sia passaggio da cassa a terzi, il contante dovrebbe transitare direttamente dalla banca al terzo).  
Lascio una domanda a cui non so rispondere: un terzo (socio, dipendente, fornitore, erario....) con quali mezzi può recarsi ad uno sportello bancario e ricevere denaro contante di provenienza altrui? A me viene in mente solo l'incasso di un assegno, ma non ho molta dimestichezza con gli strumenti bancari.

----------


## iam

Il nick di chi ha aperto questo thread non poteva essere più adeguato!!!  :Big Grin:  
Provo a riepilogare la mia opinione. 
Caso 1: Socio amministratore preleva somma dal c/c per rimpinzare le casse sociali. -  Non ci sono limiti, non c'è segnalazione da parte della banca, non c'è segnalazione da parte del professionista che rileva il movimento in contabilità  
Caso 2: Socio amministratore preleva somma dal c/c per "autodistribuzione di utili" -  Non ci sono limiti, non c'è segnalazione da parte della banca, non c'è segnalazione da parte del professionista che rileva il movimento in contabilità  
Caso 3: Socio amministratore preleva somma dal fondo cassa per "autodistribuzione di utili" -  Non ci sono limiti, non c'è segnalazione da parte del professionista che rileva il movimento in contabilità  
Caso 4: Socio amministratore che ha prelevato una somma dal fondo cassa o dal c/c per distribuzione utili, eroga ad altro socio una quota in c/utili    Questa operazione è possibile entro la soglia di Euro 999,99 oltre c'è segnalazione da parte del professionista che rileva il movimento in contabilità

----------


## Niccolò

> Il nick di chi ha aperto questo thread non poteva essere più adeguato!!!

   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
Perchè differenziare i casi 2 e 4? In entrambi i casi denaro contante della società viene distribuito ai soci.

----------


## LANNA

> Il nick di chi ha aperto questo thread non poteva essere più adeguato!!!  
> Provo a riepilogare la mia opinione. 
> Caso 1: Socio amministratore preleva somma dal c/c per rimpinzare le casse sociali. -  Non ci sono limiti, non c'è segnalazione da parte della banca, non c'è segnalazione da parte del professionista che rileva il movimento in contabilità  
> Caso 2: Socio amministratore preleva somma dal c/c per "autodistribuzione di utili" -  Non ci sono limiti, non c'è segnalazione da parte della banca, non c'è segnalazione da parte del professionista che rileva il movimento in contabilità  
> Caso 3: Socio amministratore preleva somma dal fondo cassa per "autodistribuzione di utili" -  Non ci sono limiti, non c'è segnalazione da parte del professionista che rileva il movimento in contabilità  
> Caso 4: Socio amministratore che ha prelevato una somma dal fondo cassa o dal c/c per distribuzione utili, eroga ad altro socio una quota in c/utili    Questa operazione è possibile entro la soglia di Euro 999,99 oltre c'è segnalazione da parte del professionista che rileva il movimento in contabilità

  Relativamente al punto 4, ho letto che anche in questo caso vale la regola del frazionamento del pagamento come per le fatture, che dici in merito? 
E del caso del socio non amministratore con delega in banca?
Grazie  :Smile: 
Concordo sul nick  :Big Grin:

----------


## iam

> Perchè differenziare i casi 2 e 4? In entrambi i casi denaro contante della società viene distribuito ai soci.

  perchè il passaggio al punto 4 avviene tra soggetti diversi.

----------


## iam

> Relativamente al punto 4, ho letto che anche in questo caso vale la regola del frazionamento del pagamento come per le fatture, che dici in merito?

  dico di no, non c'è una delibera di distribuzione degli utili nelle società di persone, solitamente vengono prelevati "alla bisogna", e secondo me è sempre sostenibile che ogni operazione di prelevamento sia distaccata dalla precedente e dalle successive     

> E del caso del socio non amministratore con delega in banca?

  La delega non influisce in alcun modo. Il socio non amministratore secondo me ha dei limiti "in più"

----------


## Niccolò

> perchè il passaggio al punto 4 avviene tra soggetti diversi.

  Quali? Socio A e socio NA, oppure società e socio NA?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Non so come possa un socio che non ha la rappresentanza legale (il socio non amministratore) a prelevare dal conto della società.  
Per me non è possibile e deve avere almeno una delega.  
Se l'amministratore (o un suo delegato) vuole prelevare dei soldi qualunque sia la successiva destinazione, da valutarsi successivamente, l'operazione è tracciata e non va segnalata. 
Se nel campo "annotazioni" del prelievo si fa scrivere allo sportellista che si tratta di prelievo finalizzato al pagamento di utili non vedo l'irregolarità da segnalare essendo operazione tracciata. 
Se il prenditore di un assegno bancario va direttamente allo sportello della banca del traente e la banca paga l'assegno, l'operazione è tracciata perchè la banca deve aver censito il prenditore se non è proprio cliente. L'operazione è tracciata e perfettamente regolare.

----------


## Baldoria

[QUOTE=iam;218051]Il nick di chi ha aperto questo thread non poteva essere più adeguato!!!  :Big Grin: 
Non vi piace il mio nick???  :Big Grin:  
[QUOTE=iam;218051]Provo a riepilogare la mia opinione. 
Caso 1: Socio amministratore preleva somma dal c/c per rimpinzare le casse sociali. -  Non ci sono limiti, non c'è segnalazione da parte della banca, non c'è segnalazione da parte del professionista che rileva il movimento in contabilità 
Quoto  
[QUOTE=iam;218051]Caso 2: Socio amministratore preleva somma dal c/c per "autodistribuzione di utili" -  Non ci sono limiti, non c'è segnalazione da parte della banca, non c'è segnalazione da parte del professionista che rileva il movimento in contabilità 
quoto  
[QUOTE=iam;218051]Caso 3: Socio amministratore preleva somma dal fondo cassa per "autodistribuzione di utili" -  Non ci sono limiti, non c'è segnalazione da parte del professionista che rileva il movimento in contabilità 
secondo me con limite di 999,99    

> Caso 4: Socio amministratore che ha prelevato una somma dal fondo cassa o dal c/c per distribuzione utili, eroga ad altro socio una quota in c/utili    Questa operazione è possibile entro la soglia di Euro 999,99 oltre c'è segnalazione da parte del professionista che rileva il movimento in contabilità

  secondo me solo se prelevata dal fondo cassa, altrimenti c'è la tracciabilità...  
Ma nel caso 3 e 4 (solo quando prelevo dal fondo cassa) il limite di 999,99 si riferisca a singola operazione o è il limite massimo annuo??

----------


## Baldoria

scusate ma ho fatto un pò di confusione a rispondere al messaggio!!!

----------


## iam

> Originariamente Scritto da iam   Caso 3: Socio amministratore preleva somma dal fondo cassa per "autodistribuzione di utili" -  Non ci sono limiti, non c'è segnalazione da parte del professionista che rileva il movimento in contabilità    secondo me con limite di 999,99    
> secondo me solo se prelevata dal fondo cassa, altrimenti c'è la tracciabilità...  
> Ma nel caso 3 e 4 (solo quando prelevo dal fondo cassa) il limite di 999,99 si riferisca a singola operazione o è il limite massimo annuo??

  
Ovviamente non posso essere d'accordo con te riguardo i punti 3 e 4.
comunque non esiste un limite massimo annuo (quello è lo spesometro...  :Big Grin: ) ci si riferisce ad una univoca (non necessariamente singola) operazione

----------


## dod

> ....l'amministratore è organo funzionale della società, per cui non vi sarebbe alcun trasferimento tra soggetti diversi, violativo della legge sull'uso del contante.

  l'immedesimazione organica amministratore-società di persone (quindi senza personalità giuridica) non è pacifico in dottrina  :Smile:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Con tutto il rispetto per la dottrina contraria e con tutti i limiti giuridici alla configurabilità della perfetta autonomia (assente nelle soc. di pers.) se l'amministratore preleva lo fa come organo della società, tant'è che le banche per l'attivazione del conto richiedono la presentazione di copia dell'atto costitutivo, onde verificare chi ha la rappresentanza legale ed è abilitato per la società a prelevare dal conto. 
Chi non ha la rappresentanza legale potrà prelevare, pur se socio, solo a mezzo procura speciale o generale.

----------


## COSTAREI2012

Buongiorno a tutti,
e' da tempo che cercavo risposte al quesito posto da Baldoria, scusate se sono un tantino tarda di comprendonio e per questo vi faccio un esempio che mi riguarda, la mia e' una SNC soci io e mio marito entrambre legali rapppresentanti, in contabilita' ho un conto cassa/contanti dove inserisco n.fattura, data ecc. e scontrini  incassati appunto in contanti.
In cassa ho realmente  di media dai 3 ai 4 mila euro in contante  mensili
e quindi una volta al mese(per le varie spese domestiche) prelievo(senza passare dalla banca) circa 2500 euro ripartiti in percentuale tra me e mio marito segnando il movimento come prelievo in c/utile soci.   
Il mio consulente dice che non e' piu' corretto questo procedimento mi consiglia di fare un bonifico per la tracciabilita', ma cacchio che senso c'e', ho i contanti perche' devo fare tremila giri per niente? in fin dei conti i contanti che ho in cassa sono tutti tracciabil contabilmente perche' fanno riferimento a dei documenti fiscali che ho emesso.
Ha ragione....sara vero.....sara ferguson....scusate l'ironia ma di questi tempi non guasta.
Ringrazio tutti quelli che troveranno il tempo di ridarmi una risposta.
Buona giornata
Donatella

----------


## dod

> Con tutto il rispetto per la dottrina contraria e con tutti i limiti giuridici alla configurabilità della perfetta autonomia (assente nelle soc. di pers.) se l'amministratore preleva lo fa come organo della società, tant'è che le banche per l'attivazione del conto richiedono la presentazione di copia dell'atto costitutivo, onde verificare chi ha la rappresentanza legale ed è abilitato per la società a prelevare dal conto. 
> Chi non ha la rappresentanza legale potrà prelevare, pur se socio, solo a mezzo procura speciale o generale.

  Salve Enrico, non parlavo della rappresentanza della società di persone e quindi degli atti giuridici posti in essere dall'amministratore per conto della società i cui effetti ricadono nella sfera giuridica della società (rappresentata). La mia riflessione concerne la natura giuridica da attribuire al rapporto di ammininistrazione nelle società di persone. Infatti, mentre nelle società di capitali è lo stesso codice civile che articola in organi le competenze dei vari soggetti (assemblea, organo amministrativo, di controllo) non così accade per le società di persone. La dottrina minoritaria (dai ricordi universitari il prof. Buttaro, ad esempio) ritiene che anche per le società di persone si possa parlare di articolazione organica per la suddivisione delle competenze. Non così la pensa la dottrina maggioritaria e la giurisprudenza. Infatti, si ritiene che la natura giuridica da attribuire al rapporto di amministrazione nelle società di persone sia quello di ufficio e non di organo, riconducendo i diritti e gli obblighi degli amministratori alla disciplina del mandato. Seguendo questo indirizzo maggioritario, quindi, la società (soggetto di diritto) e l'amministratore non sono la medesima persona ma due soggetti distinti. Con tutto ciò che ne consegue.  :Smile:

----------


## Niccolò

> perchè il passaggio al punto 4 avviene tra soggetti diversi.

  Anche quello al punto 2  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Discussione interessante, interventi interessanti, ma purtroppo ancora non mi sono persuaso dalla tesi più favorevole ai soci. 
Ritengo che il socio-amministratore, agendo in tale duplice veste, debba comunque essere valutato come due distinte entità: come amministratore preleva, come socio incassa. Ed il secondo passaggio è soggetto a segnalazione. 
PS: ripensandoci, la mia tesi è forse più estrema di quanto pensino all'Ade  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Tuttavia, visto che il problema è solo fare un bonifico dal conto della società a quello dei soci, perchè la gente deve far di tutto per complicarci la vita?

----------


## COSTAREI2012

Ehhh...si , Nicolo' ci complichiamo la vita pero', copiando la massima dei tuoi post "Se le cose fiscali fossero semplici, chi avrebbe bisogno del Commercialista?"

----------


## LANNA

[QUOTE=Baldoria;218072]  

> ......Ma nel caso 3 e 4 (solo quando prelevo dal fondo cassa) il limite di 999,99 si riferisca a singola operazione o è il limite massimo annuo??

   

> .....comunque non esiste un limite massimo annuo (quello è lo spesometro... ) ci si riferisce ad una univoca (non necessariamente singola) operazione

  Forse Baldoria si riferisce al totale utili spettanti nell'anno, infatti riguardo a questo ho letto che vale anche qui il discorso del frazionamento previsto per le fatture. Quindi se un socio deve avere un utile di € 25.000,00 può prelevarli un po' per volta in contanti entro il limite consentito oppure solo tramite banca?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Quindi se un socio deve avere un utile di  25.000,00 può prelevarli un po' per volta in contanti entro il limite consentito oppure solo tramite banca?

  Ne parlavamo qualche giorno fa.
Se li preleva un po' per volta può anche andar bene, perchè si potrebbe dire che li preleva man mano che quei contanti si trovano in cassa.
Poi occorre anche valutare il quantitativo di cassa che si può affermare "congruo" in rapporto all'attività svolta dalla srl.  :Smile:

----------


## Niccolò

> ....
> Se li preleva un po' per volta può anche andar bene...

  Un socio di una srl?  :Confused:  
I dividendi risultano da un atto registrato, in cui è stabilito l'intero importo. Segmentare il pagamento in 30-40 versamenti è sicuramente un'operazione frammentata, quindi comunque fuori dai limiti.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Un socio di una srl?  
> I dividendi risultano da un atto registrato, in cui è stabilito l'intero importo. Segmentare il pagamento in 30-40 versamenti è sicuramente un'operazione frammentata, quindi comunque fuori dai limiti.

  E perchè mai?
Non può l'amministratore decidere che il dividendo lo paga a rate ?

----------


## LANNA

> Un socio di una srl?  
> I dividendi risultano da un atto registrato, in cui è stabilito l'intero importo. Segmentare il pagamento in 30-40 versamenti è sicuramente un'operazione frammentata, quindi comunque fuori dai limiti.

  Infatti c'è una circolare MEF che stabilisce che il dividendo non può essere frammentato e pagato in contanti, poi se anche qui vale la regola del patto iniziale che prevede la modalità di pagamento non saprei.
Il mio quesito riguarda il socio di una snc, ma anche qui, ripeto, ho letto vari articoli in merito alla frammentazione del pagamento in contanti.
Diciamo la verità, come sempre dalle poche righe di una norma ci dobbiamo ricavare le interpretazioni pratiche da attuare, la chiarezza non appartiene al nostro sistema legislativo.

----------


## Niccolò

> E perchè mai?
> Non può l'amministratore decidere che il dividendo lo paga a rate ?

  Premesso che non riesco a capire il perchè di questa difesa dei pagamenti in contanti, in ogni caso ritengo che sia una violazione della norma. 
Estendendo il ragionamento, considerato che non esiste una definizione di pagamento rateale e termine di scadenza delle rate, potremo arrivare al paradosso di un amministratore che liquida 10.000 in banconote da 100, dicendo che si tratta di 100 differenti pagamenti rateali ad intervalli temporali di 2 secondi l'uno dall'altro.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Premesso che non riesco a capire il perchè di questa difesa dei pagamenti in contanti, in ogni caso ritengo che sia una violazione della norma. 
> Estendendo il ragionamento, considerato che non esiste una definizione di pagamento rateale e termine di scadenza delle rate, potremo arrivare al paradosso di un amministratore che liquida 10.000 in banconote da 100, dicendo che si tratta di 100 differenti pagamenti rateali ad intervalli temporali di 2 secondi l'uno dall'altro.

  Si ma le operazioni devono essere rilevate giorno per giorno non secondo per secondo nel libro giornale ed e' rispetto a questa tempistica che occorre valutare il sopra o sotto soglia. Poi il MEF non e' il legislatore e non credo che esista una norma che impedisca le rateizzazioni.  
S.E.&O.

----------


## Niccolò

> Si ma le operazioni devono essere rilevate giorno per giorno non secondo per secondo nel libro giornale ed e' rispetto a questa tempistica che occorre valutare il sopra o sotto soglia. ....

  Non necessariamente: se effettuo 100 prelievi bancari nella stessa giornata, avrò 100 registrazioni contabili, identiche ma distinte.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Non necessariamente: se effettuo 100 prelievi bancari nella stessa giornata, avrò 100 registrazioni contabili, identiche ma distinte.

  Si puo' fare qualunque tipo di ipotesi se si vuole estremizzare un discorso, ma alla fine faccio 10 trasferimenti da cento euro per darne mille ad un socio in contanti, quanto costa l'amministrazione di un'azienda che deve liquidare ai suoi 100 o 1000 soci (visto che siamo propensi agli sport estremi) da 100 Euro l'una e cosa serve un'operazione siffatta, visto che la valutazione del trasferimento al socio va fatta per giornata come la tenuta del giornale ?
E poi: la norma che mi impedisce per legge la rateizzazione dov'e' ?

----------


## Niccolò

> ...visto che la valutazione del trasferimento al socio va fatta per giornata come la tenuta del giornale ?
> E poi: la norma che mi impedisce per legge la rateizzazione dov'e' ?

  Il cumulo giornaliero è giurisprudenza, che comunque rinvia ad una valutazione caso per caso, visto che non c'è norma che mi vieti di andare 2-3 volte nello stesso negozio, a pranzo e cena nello stesso ristorante o pagare più rate dell'auto nella stessa giornata. 
Ritengo invece che la rateazione di un dividendo di 25.000 in 30 rate da 800/900 ciascuna, con scadenza 10 giorni l'una dall'altra, sia un caso di pagamenti "artificiosamente frazionati". Se poi voi mi trovate una motivazione razionale in tale comportamento, che non sia l'elusione della normativa sull'uso dei contanti, sono sempre pronto a cambiare opinione. 
Detto questo, è sempre possibile rateizzare ogni forma di pagamento, anche gli stipendi dei dipendenti. Ma questo sì che lo riterrei uno sport estremo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ritengo invece che la rateazione di un dividendo di 25.000 in 30 rate da 800/900 ciascuna, con scadenza 10 giorni l'una dall'altra, sia un caso di pagamenti "artificiosamente frazionati". Se poi voi mi trovate una motivazione razionale in tale comportamento, che non sia l'elusione della normativa sull'uso dei contanti, sono sempre pronto a cambiare opinione.

  La motivazione è la libertà di decidere come pagare.
E' la motivazione razionale quella che manca nel provvedimento del 6/12: non è abbassando il limite ad importi che verosimilmente possono essere pagati in contanti che si raggiunge l'obiettivo prefissato....
Una cosa è dire che il limite max è 2.500; ben altra è prevedere un limite di SOLI mille euro.

----------


## revisor

..non ho ancora capito se il dott.Larocca perora la causa del contante ad ogni costo; in altri post sembra di no...in questo invece mi sembra di sì....mi sbaglio forse?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> ..non ho ancora capito se il dott.Larocca perora la causa del contante ad ogni costo; in altri post sembra di no...in questo invece mi sembra di sì....mi sbaglio forse?

  Non sono un difensore del contante ad ogni costo, ma cerco di non cadere nella trappola di chi vuole cancellare l'uso del contante anche per importi sotto soglia. 
Io sto con la norma non con le interpretazioni più o meno opportunistiche del MEF che violano la libertà individuale.

----------


## Niccolò

> La motivazione è la libertà di decidere come pagare.
> E' la motivazione razionale quella che manca nel provvedimento del 6/12....

  Come uomo sai che metto la libertà sopra ogni altro valore, ma il lavoro che faccio non mi consente di entrare nel merito della "razionalità" di una norma. 
Dare significato alle norme compete solo ai politici.

----------


## revisor

> Non sono un difensore del contante ad ogni costo, ma cerco di non cadere nella trappola di chi vuole cancellare l'uso del contante anche per importi sotto soglia.
> Io sto con la norma non con le interpretazioni più o meno opportunistiche del MEF che violano la libertà individuale.

  ..certo....comunque se vogliono risolvere il problema evasione, mi auguro che non guardino solo "la pagliuzza" e che controllino anche la "trave". Temo che, ancora una volta, si voglia distogliere l'opinione pubblica da problemi gravi (fuga di capitali all'estero) pubblicizzando molto quotidiani fatti di evasione spicciola (mancata emissione di scontrini per un caffè), che vanno sì ..controllati, ma che tutto sommato sono la buccia dell'evasione.

----------


## ConsulTM

E' abbastanza ovvio che il prelevamento di contanti da parte del socio dalla cassa della società non è consentito dai 1000 euro in su. Questo in quanto si tratta di un passaggio di contanti fra terzi (società e socio) che deve essere per forza tracciato. 
Il semplice prelevamento di contanti dalla banca della società per la cassa della stessa società è consentito per qualsiasi cifra visto che non è un trasferimento fra terzi, ma solo uno spostamento di fondi dello stesso soggetto da banca a cassa. 
Io mi domando invece se il socio possa prelevare in conto utili (avendo la firma sul c/c) una somma in contanti superiore a 1000 euro dal conto corrente della società. Questo passaggio, essendo effettuato in banca, è considerato tracciato o ci vuole l'assegno? Che differenza fa?

----------


## ConsulTM

Vorrei aggiungere un aggiornamento all'argomento. 
A quanto pare, per la banca l'incasso di un assegno di 1000 euro o più in contanti non è un'operazione tracciata.
Secondo questa versione, perchè l'operazione di pagamento da 1000 euro in su sia considerata tracciata, occorre il bonifico, oppure, nel caso dell'assegno, occorre che questo venga versato nel c/c del beneficiario, e non incassato in contanti.
A me non sembra corretto. Che differenza fa ai fini della tracciabilità se il beneficiario incassa i contanti dalla banca emittente l'assegno, oppure (in seguito al versamento) dalla sua banca?

----------


## Niccolò

> .... Che differenza fa ai fini della tracciabilità se il beneficiario incassa i contanti dalla banca emittente l'assegno, oppure (in seguito al versamento) dalla sua banca?

  Questo andrebbe chiesto alla banca. 
Da quanto ho sentito e letto negli ultimi mesi, per i contanti ogni istituto fa un po' come gli pare.

----------

